# Swedish: vid



## risingmoon

Good day. I'm translating titles of Dr. Leymann's works into Spanish. In this case, I have some doubt about the meaning of the word "vid". The complete bibliographic data says as follows:

Leymann, Heinz (1992). Manligt och kvinnligt *vid* vuxenmobbning. En rikstäckande undersökning med 2.428 intervjuer. Delrapport 2. Stockholm: Arbetarskyddsstyrelsen.

Based on vid - Svensk-engelsk ordbok - WordReference.com, I understand that "vid" here means "at" or "in", so here is my attempt:

- Hombres y mujeres *en* el _mobbing_ entre adultos. Un estudio a nivel nacional con 2,428 entrevistas.

Is it right or a correction is needed? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## justous

Hi

I would say you are correct, given my limited Spanish knowledge 

I would translate that as such to English:



> Men and Women in Adult Bullying



Or perhaps if I wanted to translate more liberally:



> The Roles of Men and Women in Adult Bullying



But that is up to you to decide


----------



## risingmoon

Thank you very much justous for your quick response. I think your first option is more faithful to the title (and fortunately in Spanish, it's the same as my proposal, which I'm happy about ). The second option is an interpretation that requires knowledge of the text in order to know if it is adequate (which is not possible in this case). Thanks again and welcome to WR!


----------



## raumar

Well, I am not so sure about the "men and women" translation. "Manligt" and "kvinnligt" are not nouns, but adjectives or adverbs. So this is not necessarily "men" and "women" as such, but rather male and female aspects, characteristics, or whatever (even though the practical difference may be small). 

I googled the title "Manligt och kvinnligt vid vuxenmobbning", and found some reference lists where this report has been cited. Some of these reference lists include an English translation of the title, and I came across three translations that have been used before: 

- Gender and mobbing
- Gender aspects of adult bullying
- The male and female adult mobbing

The first one is obviously very simplified. I think the second one, "Gender aspects of adult bullying" is best. It seems to captures the original version, and it is also quite vague, so you don't need much knowledge of the text to know whether it is adequate.


----------



## risingmoon

Thank you for your contribution raumar, as always it is welcome. From what I have seen in several documents as part of a new search based on your comment, the expression "manligt och kvinnligt" has different meanings, which in Spanish can be translated as "hombres y mujeres" ("men and women"), "masculino y femenino" ("masculine and feminine"), "masculinidad y feminidad" ("masculinity and femininity"). English translations do not necessarily imply that the content of the text is known. Now with a greater reason, it seems to me that it is necessary to know the text in order to know what meaning the author gives to the expression. Meanwhile, I think I'll keep the first version. Thanks again, justous and raumar


----------



## raumar

From my Norwegian perspective, ""masculino y femenino" ("masculine and feminine")," seems to be the best match for the original. There may be some differences between Norwegian and Swedish, so I hope that some of the Swedish native speakers could comment on this. But I suspect that if the author had meant to express "men and women" or "masculinity and femininity", he would rather have written "män och kvinnor" or "manlighet och kvinnlighet", respectively.


----------



## risingmoon

Thanks again, raumar. I agree with you (the author "would rather have written...").  Even could use "genus" or "kön" (please, see here gender - Engelsk-svensk ordbok - WordReference.com). Mysteries in the use of language!! Let´s wait for another opinion.
BTW: my original request has been solved


----------



## Utanmyra

risingmoon said:


> Good day. I'm translating titles of Dr. Leymann's works into Spanish. In this case, I have some doubt about the meaning of the word "vid". The complete bibliographic data says as follows:
> 
> Leymann, Heinz (1992). Manligt och kvinnligt *vid* vuxenmobbning. En rikstäckande undersökning med 2.428 intervjuer. Delrapport 2. Stockholm: Arbetarskyddsstyrelsen.
> 
> Based on vid - Svensk-engelsk ordbok - WordReference.com, I understand that "vid" here means "at" or "in", so here is my attempt:
> 
> - Hombres y mujeres *en* el _mobbing_ entre adultos. Un estudio a nivel nacional con 2,428 entrevistas.
> 
> Is it right or a correction is needed? Thanks in advance for your help.



'vid' es algo así como 'ante', o bien puede traducirse como 'frente a'. Pero la traducción 'en' suena igualmente correcta. 
La segunda traducción de justous creo que hubiera sido en realidad un poco más acertada. 'Manligt och kvinnligt' más exactamente significa 'lo masculino y lo femenino', y no 'hombre y mujer'.


----------



## risingmoon

Muchas gracias Utanmyra por tu contribución. Sé que puedo parecer necio, pero basado en los comentarios #5 y #7 y en un texto del Dr. Leymann (_The Content and Development of Mobbing at Work_) donde muestra resultados de una encuesta, creo que debo mantener mi postura: por el momento lo dejaré como "Hombres y mujeres", pues en este caso en particular es necesario conocer primero el contenido del texto. Aprecio mucho el tiempo y esfuerzo de raumar y el tuyo, no descarto la posibilidad de hacer un ajuste más adelante en los términos que sugieren. Hasta luego .


----------

